# Website Status



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

We've set up status.socialanxietysupport.com to provide you with extended downtime details.

If you can't get on the forums, go to status.socialanxietysupport.com to see what the current status is and also statistics for uptime by the month and overall.

This is part of our effort to decrease downtime and keep you more informed when there is extended downtime.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Wow cool idea !! :yay

Thanks Drew


----------

